# JD 1050 - bucket won't tilt



## farmer marx (8 mo ago)

Suddenly one day when I tried to tilt the bucket, it was stuck in the horizontal position. It has a tiny bit of movement up and down, less than an inch, otherwise it doesn't go anywhere.
I tested it pushing the loader down until the bucket touched a large stone and I noticed that the bucket is forced up, which means it is loose, not fixed in place.
The control levers are very very loose. 
Could it be that it's only a matter of tightening them up and spacing them so that they don't get in the way of each other?
Or am I looking at a hydraulic problem?
I am not a pro, so any suggestions will be appreciated.
Thank you.


----------



## jd110 (Nov 23, 2015)

Check the hydraulic couplers at the rear of the tractor. Maybe one of the hoses came loose. If all plugged in tight, one of the coup,Ed’s could be bad and not allowing oil to flow. 
,


----------



## The 203 (Apr 27, 2020)

jd110 said:


> Check the hydraulic couplers at the rear of the tractor. Maybe one of the hoses came loose. If all plugged in tight, one of the coup,Ed’s could be bad and not allowing oil to flow.
> ,


On some safety interlock system's the boom will raise and lower without the seat belt buckled. But the bucket tilt wont tilt unless the seat belt is fastened. If you have the seat belt fastened the switch may be bad. I sometimes have to re-buckle the seat belt to get a connection. Check wiring

Edit;
Rereading your it post sounds like a different issue


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

farmer marx said:


> Could it be that it's only a matter of tightening them up and spacing them so that they don't get in the way of each other?


That would be the first place to trouble shoot, the movement of the spool is what controls the crowd and dump movement of the bucket, the spool is the shaft that the lever connects to and it is the different position of the spool that diverts the hydraulic oil under pressure to change the direction of flow to the cylinder to cause the ram shaft to either extend or retract.

Excessive freeplay at the linkages will not move the spool the required distances to align the Lands with the Ports in the control valve to allow oil flow, and welcome to the forum farmer marx.


----------



## farmer marx (8 mo ago)

jd110 said:


> Check the hydraulic couplers at the rear of the tractor. Maybe one of the hoses came loose. If all plugged in tight, one of the coup,Ed’s could be bad and not allowing oil to flow.
> ,


Thank you very much. I have the big service manual but I didn't know where I should start looking. This will help a lot.


----------



## farmer marx (8 mo ago)

The 203 said:


> On some safety interlock system's the boom will raise and lower without the seat belt buckled. But the bucket tilt wont tilt unless the seat belt is fastened. If you have the seat belt fastened the switch may be bad. I sometimes have to re-buckle the seat belt to get a connection. Check wiring
> 
> Edit;
> Rereading your it post sounds like a different issue


Thank you for taking the time to respond. My tractor is pretty old and the seat belt doesn't have any modern safety features. But you were very gracious to suggest a possible source of the problem.


----------



## farmer marx (8 mo ago)

FredM said:


> That would be the first place to trouble shoot, the movement of the spool is what controls the crowd and dump movement of the bucket, the spool is the shaft that the lever connects to and it is the different position of the spool that diverts the hydraulic oil under pressure to change the direction of flow to the cylinder to cause the ram shaft to either extend or retract.
> 
> Excessive freeplay at the linkages will not move the spool the required distances to align the Lands with the Ports in the control valve to allow oil flow, and welcome to the forum farmer marx.


Thank you very much for the suggestion and the very exhaustive explanation. Now I have a good solid starting point and I will go from there. Otherwise, I would have no idea where to look.


----------



## Rolex (11 mo ago)

Is it only the bucket that will not move ?

Do all other parts move as they should ?


----------



## The 203 (Apr 27, 2020)

Rolex said:


> Is it only the bucket that will not move ?Do all other parts move as they should ?


FarmerMarx said.Status:All (1)



Rolex said:


> Is it only the bucket that will not move ?
> 
> Do all other parts move as they should ?


farmer marx said;
I tested it pushing the loader down until the bucket touched a large stone and I noticed that the bucket is forced up, which means it is loose, not fixed in place.

It looks like he was able to lower the boom and push down on a rock.
I think Fred M is on the right path by following that tilt shifting linkage down to the hydraulic control valve. I have seen the pins that connect to the valve linkage wear and break. It would be an easy fix if its linkage.

Edit
I think Im wrong again, If the hyd. cylinders are allowing the bucket to push up with pressure it may be internal at that tilt spool. O Ring?


----------

